# Juice'n goin down in Hollywood !!!



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 18, 2004)

HGH is tha deal wit tha actor's and actress in Hollywood. They got doctors that come to tha set for sole purpose of juice'n and drug'n folks up. The doctor is tha MAN!!!! Tripped me OUT. I was there and peeped it myself. Now I know why Dick Clark ass looks younger than me. ha ha ha. A few guys in tha same flim that I'm doin were look'n pretty good ,I mean beyond natural "good". I'm talk'n 16 week cycle good . After kick'n it wit a few peeps I got tha low down. Tha action flims got more juice in'em than Tropicana homey. Of course I'm hip that gear is everywhere, but Hollywood movie sets is a Mecca. Once you know somebody ,even one of tha extras, you're on. I never imagined it was like that.


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Your in a film...Mikhal


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 18, 2004)

I got a lil somethin, somethin happen'n Homey! It's kinda fly.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 18, 2004)

And I get a chance to talk tha way I always do, as a matter of fact they want it for tha role I'm play'n.


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

cool.....So when do we get to see the great Jamaican Mikhal on the big screen?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 18, 2004)

Next fall.  Comon Playa,Squash that "Great" shit homey, I'm everyday people. Hit me on PM and I'll clue you up Pimp!  PEACE


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

pm on the way bro


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Way cool....look forward to seeing it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2004)

I wanna know... I wanna know too!  PM on the way.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

I just found out how tight the local juice crowd is, everybody knows everybody. Most of the local sport guys train at my new gym, Barry Bonds included.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 20, 2004)

> I wanna know... I wanna know too! PM on the way.


 Cool ,done deal my man !


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 20, 2004)

> I just found out how tight the local juice crowd is, everybody knows everybody. Most of the local sport guys train at my new gym, Barry Bonds included


 Yeah homey. It's an Anabolic world. I was amazed at how much gear was availible. You don't need to go to Mexico,just get a part in a movie and a jack legg ass " studio doctor".


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mikhal *_
> Cool ,done deal my man !


Thanks Mikhal.  That is sooo cool!  You look like, hell you ARE, one badass mofo.  Just remember... I am your compadre.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Mikhal how did you get into acting? I have thought about it but since I have never taken any acting classes I have just figured I would not have what it takes. Have you taken any classes?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2004)

what gym are you going to while you're "here"?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 21, 2004)

> Hey Mikhal how did you get into acting? I have thought about it but since I have never taken any acting classes I have just figured I would not have what it takes. Have you taken any classes?


 I did not plan on it , keep'n it real I never even thought about it. They were looking for a Black cat to do tha role wit  tha super hero look, and strong Martial arts skills, Wes is a big fight fan and had tha cast'n director holla at my agent to come and do a screen test and they loved my thugged out ass. So I had an acting coach wit me throughout tha entire 4weeks, and I started get'n it kinda easy. Basically all I did was kick ass ( which I'm kinda comfortable wit ha ha) I just shot most of my  spoken scenes, I've still got a few left to complete and I shot 2 fight scenes that are each over 10 minutes. I did a bunch of really crazy jump'n spin'n kicks and I don't wanna give tha flick away but I'm doing matrix like shit, catch'n bullets in one scene and throw'n em back at glock speed. It basically is because of my fight'n background , my look, and believe it or not, THA WAY I TALK !!!!!!!! ha ha ha! Just A Guy would have a headache through tha whole film. ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!! Man I came outta this whole experience wit a new feel'n bout tha whole thang on Hollywood and films and shit. It's been like this for me. I've gotten 2 more offers for 2 more flims, so I'm think'n that once they see somethin inya and they like it, then one flick leads to another. But I'm peep'n game early on this thang , cuz I can already see myself gett' type cast as a gangsta or a hitman which is tha only parts I gott'n so far. Fuck it I wanna play Tom Hanks in his life story ha ha ha !!!!!!!!!!!!!   PEACE


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 21, 2004)

> what gym are you going to while you're "here"?


  I work out when I'm there at a private Gym wit Wesley owned by Steven Golden . I also went to a spot called tha Power Plant. As far as keep'n sharp on fight'n I boxed in tha GETTO in Compton at Reno's boxing gym. They can shoot real good in Compton by they can't fight worth shit. Which most likely why they shoot good! ha ha ha!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wesley?
Snipes?
do tell....


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mikhal *_
> I work out when I'm there at a private Gym wit Wesley owned by Steven Golden . I also went to a spot called tha Power Plant. As far as keep'n sharp on fight'n I boxed in tha GETTO in Compton at Reno's boxing gym. They can shoot real good in Compton by they can't fight worth shit. Which most likely why they shoot good! ha ha ha!



I know Reno's.  I lived in Inglewood which isn't far from there for a brief time (don't ask...it's a long bad story)

Are there any real old timers left there?  If so....can you do me a favor (if you remember).  Ask 'em if they remember Jon Cureton.  Sounds nutty - but if you think of it, can ya try?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 3, 2004)

You're going to be in Blade 3?
So do you get to work with Triple H?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2004)

It's not Blade 3....


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 3, 2004)

> Ask 'em if they remember Jon Cureton. Sounds nutty - but if you think of it, can ya try?


 Done , I like tha Dub thang, you go girl !                                                                    not QUOTE]It's not Blade 3....[/QUOTE]  Thanks JD, Glad ya got my Back. I've never met Triple H. And I'm not in Blade 3.


----------



## phantom939 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mikhal *_
> Done , I like tha Dub thang, you go girl !                                                                    not QUOTE]It's not Blade 3....


  Thanks JD, Glad ya got my Back. I've never met Triple H. And I'm not in Blade 3. [/QUOTE]

What movie is it ??


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

hey Mikhal - nevermind on asking about Jon.  he grew up right near there but boxed at a little place in LA.  (my mistake)  sorry.

hope things are good with you.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 3, 2004)

Hey Nike Gurl, How ya been. Cool I know how hard it is to keep up wit folks. Be smooth shortie!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 4, 2004)

Hey mikhal!
so this is where you been hangin out lately

I havent talked with you in a while man
hell i didnt talk to anybody (here) for a little while

but now im back
so whats up?

Thats funky, all that juice shit
But thats sweet ass that you get to be in the movie

Do me a big favor will ya?
If you ever become famous remember the name:
Sean Neal
lol
Mention my name here and there and maybe i'll get a lil spot light 
(j/k)


----------



## Rich46yo (May 4, 2004)

Can someone translate Mikhal for me? I only speak white.........."chill Holmes, Im jus fuggin widya". Ive worked on a few movie sets and it really is pretty awsome sitting on the production end. I wishya well with the movie............take care.............Rich


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 4, 2004)

> Can someone translate Mikhal for me? I only speak white.........."


 That's funny as hell ! ha ha ! Sometimes I think about how much tha world has changed example: Tha most popular rapper on tha set is a white cat, Tha most popular golfer in tha world is black. Now thats some funny shit ! Thank GOD when it comes to that shit I'm color blind. On another note, Cat, What up brotha! Yeah I'm back too! Been here doin my thang. Good to hear from ya!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

How the hell does one speak white? Last time I looked in the mirror and spoke no colors came out. Dude must be on some serious shit if he is seeing colors coming out of peoples mouths. On the real!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 4, 2004)

TM whats up! I feel tha brotha, he's just kick'n tha game, no diss, just have'n fun. You gotta remember that I'm Jamaican, sometime my accent comes thru ,so always I sound funny! ha ha, I'm used to it.I get shit even from my boys ! It only bothers me when I can tell that somebodys tripp'n on " some other shit".


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 5, 2004)

Mik whats up.. I figured he was messin with you, but you know yur boy has to stand up and say something


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 11, 2004)

Hey bro u where in my neck of the woods and u didnt holla at me thier are some chill fight schools around the area ones in torrence. Yeah the fun thing about la is its realy hard to meet some one whos not on atleast one kind of drug


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 12, 2004)

What up doe CJ 414 ! My bad dawg, I did'nt know you where out that way or I would have hooked up wit cha.  When I first came to America we used to live in Compton, so I'm kinda at home in LA.I'm doin some seminars  and some movie shoots down in LA in june. They should be listed at Dan's JKD school in Torrence so check me out and we can chill a bit, That would be fly pimp!  PEACE and Love


----------

